# Cobia??



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

I have never fished for Cobia before but am looking forward to it. Are they a fish I will have a shot at from the beach, or are they a fish you really need a boat to get at? Also as far a patterns go what should I be tying? Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

From the beach you will be limited, but may get some shots. Hard to beat a rabbit-strip eel pattern, but overdone versions of tarpon toads in bright colors work very well too


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Chris V- Thanks man, I have plenty of bunny eels from striper fishing back home, I'll have to hit the vice and tie some bright stuff, what sizes to do you like, 1/0-2/0??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like a bigger hook for cobes; generally a 4/0 on my eels. The fun thing (sucks sometimes) is that kings love those eels too.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> The fun thing (sucks sometimes) is that kings love those eels too.


Yea, I can see how that would be a real pain.:whistling:


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

They always take a spear!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ditz said:


> Yea, I can see how that would be a real pain.:whistling:


Lol, yeah it sucks to catch a fish right?!?!

What I should've explained more is that your rabbit eel is useless after one king. They usually chew the thing to pieces during the fight and almost always cut the tail off on the strike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kings!*



Chris V said:


> Lol, yeah it sucks to catch a fish right?!?!
> 
> What I should've explained more is that your rabbit eel is useless after one king. They usually chew the thing to pieces during the fight and almost always cut the tail off on the strike


I feel your pain; Brother! :whistling: C2


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

pretty sure the first fish of the year was caught off of st andrews pier and was hooked with it belly in the sand. so yea you may get a shot or two...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia*



fishheadspin said:


> pretty sure the first fish of the year was caught off of st andrews pier and was hooked with it belly in the sand. so yea you may get a shot or two...


Keep a heavy rod handy when surf fishing! One just might pass by within reach of a cast.

Like the Boy Scouts! Be Prepared! C2


----------

